
From Alone to a Team: The Learning Curve - jeanlucas
https://medium.com/dev-science/from-alone-to-a-team-the-learning-curve-754bc5431fad#.bc6ydewvo
======
jeanlucas
I think it's a good start to any developer: git, github, and working with
deadlines. Sometimes you just start on a team or place that actually makes it
harder to you.

